# Walking App?



## chrisb1978march (Sep 20, 2007)

Good afternoon,

I have a Samsung Galaxy 3 and am looking for a decent or half decent Walking App using GPS. I have Co-pilot for Navigation which is great. However, I am looking for something that I can use whilst out walking in places where the signal is very limited. I am guessing this would have to be maps downloaded onto the phone. Google Maps or Tracks won't work because of the poor signal.

If it helps the area I am looking for is for the Peak District in Derbyshire, England.

Thanks in advance


----------

